# dangerous wood dust



## ewhitman (Jan 30, 2009)

Found some articles about effects that some wood dusts can have. They range from pretty serious to minor irritations. It's pretty interesting, and good to know. Has effects, and common reactions to over 375 differnt types of wood.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a pretty extensive list…. thanks for the post.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

That information is right off you website is it not?

Bob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

We should send this list to Blake!


----------



## ewhitman (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback! This by far the friendliest forum I've ever been to. Thanks for the warm welcoming everyone.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Makes you wonder what is more hazerdous: Woodworking or smoking? J/K

~DB


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes you must be careful this can cause serious problems including Carcinogens I believe. Alistair


----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

I love exotic woods. 
That said I know to be careful with lots of them. 
That said, I've learned to be careful with ALL woods, and tools.
We only get two eyes, one set of ears, one set of lungs, etc.
Protect yourself and use reasonable precautions all the time 
What is your safety worth?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post. That list is pretty extensive. I'll keep that for further reference.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Great post.Thanks for the info.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post. I've made it a favorite so I can find it later if necessary.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Good post. Very interesting stuff.


----------

